# Happy Fathers Day! Pier Fishing & Clean-Up!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Another Day Helping Others & Cleaning Up Garbage!

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the current, expecting & past dads! 
Met my young friend Zeke Planas for a relaxing day fishing. No reviews, just a relaxing day. Was crowded earlier but latter on everyone went home and/or to the huge carnival going on. Met a few new faces who has watched my videos & wanted to try this area. I helped those who caught fish as they weren't prepared for retrieving fish from 10ft down. I do answer my comments but anglers need to do their own work. Don't expect to lay back & have others tell you where to go. As part of being a fisherman you need to do your own leg work. All dedicated anglers learned areas by working hard to find these spots & how to properly fish them.

I spent a good part of this day cleaning-up the area. Bought more bags at Costco & threw out 4 bags of garbage. When i left i hung several new bags off the ground so the mongoose won't get to them. Place looks good & no garbage smell. Some anglers saw what i was doing & helped. Thanks guys! I showed some new anglers how to tie hooks to sharing my bait. Netted a few fish for others & shared my extra water bottles with a couple. Left feeling good but exhausted. I hope everyone had a great Fathers Day weekend

Gear Used-
12ft Cedros Surf Rod w/Azores 65 Spinner.
11ft Cedros Surf Rod w/Surf 8K Spinner.
12ft Rockaway Casting Rod w/6K Blue Azores Spinner.


----------

